# Text mehrzeilig um Bild laufen lassen?



## schneewittchenz (5. September 2002)

Weiß jemand, wie man es schafft, einen Text mehrzeilig um ein Bild laufen zu lassen? Es gibt zwar die Möglichkeit, den Text um das BIld laufen zu lassen, aber nur einzeilig oder wenn das Bild am rechten oder am linken Rand ist. Wenn ich z.B. mit Frontpage oder Word ein Bild in die Mitte setze, dann Text herumlaufenlasse und versuche, dass ganze als HTML-Datei zu speichern, dann erscheint sohne Meldung, vonwegen kein HTML-Standart und deshalb nicht möglich und so.
ALso wenn, dann kann ich mir das ganze nur mit Javascript oda so vorstelln.
Ich hoffe, jemand von euch kann mir helfen, bis dann!


----------



## Adam Wille (5. September 2002)

Mh - und dann postest du trotzdem ins HTML-Forum? 

Aber ehrlich - ich würd' keinen Text um ein Bild fließen lassen, das sieht doch pfui aus und lesen kann's auch keiner...von der Möglichkeit, das zu realisieren mal abgesehen - aber ich habe das bisher weder gesehen, noch irgendwie gehört, dass sowas möglich ist.

Geist


----------



## THE REAL TOOLKIT (6. September 2002)

mit dhtml ließe sich das bestimmt lösen wäre aber nen bischen viel aufwand


----------



## sam (6. September 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von THE REAL TOOLKIT _
> *mit dhtml ließe sich das bestimmt lösen wäre aber nen bischen viel aufwand *


das will ich jetzt erklärt haben  
wie willste das mit *dhtml* anstellen?


----------



## THE REAL TOOLKIT (6. September 2002)

wie?
weiß ich doch nicht
war nur so ne Vermutung


----------

